# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  pétition pour Orca brûlé à l'acide par ses propriétaires

## Liolia

On peut que pleurer, attention, les images sont très choquantes.

https://www.change.org/p/le-tribunal...tent=ex36%3Av3

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est ignoble  il n y a pas de mots pour cette horreur ! Pauvre Orca ! Sois en paix ou tu es maintenant ..

----------


## superdogs

::  ............

Signé

----------


## France34

Pétition signée ! Pauvre ORCA ! ::

----------


## Ikina

RIP Pauvre ORCA ! 
Il faut signer nombreux SVP pour que les tortionnaires d'Orca soient punis.

Plus d'infos :
http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Faits...499#xtor=AL-23

----------


## Liolia

C'est partout dans la presse, j'espère VRAIMENT une punition exemplaire.

----------


## monloulou

signée, continuez pour Orca svp

----------


## pomku

Signée. No comment  ::

----------


## momo

Bien sur que j ai signé cette petition pour te rendre justice pauvre ORCA 

Mais comment ces pourritures ont ils pu lui faire subir tant d horreurs!!!!
J éspère qu un jour la roue tournera et que l humain paiera pour toutes ces horreurs qu il a faites sur les animaux.
J ai la haine en moi quand je vois de quoi l humain est capable....

Doux repos petit Ange

----------


## mosca27

Rien ne peut justifier de commettre un tel acte ignoble... Cruauté gratuite...

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Signé.

Pauvre amour, les larmes me coulent.. Vole petit ange.

----------


## Raoul Volfoni

Peut-on vraiment espérer un jugement exemplaire ? J'avoue que je n'ai guère confiance en notre système judiciaire. Jusqu'à présent, il n'a pas fait preuve d'une grande fermeté, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, envers les tortionnaires d'animaux. Quoi qu'il en soit, je signe la pétition, même si je me prends à rêver d'une justice plus expéditive...

----------


## Liolia

> Peut-on vraiment espérer un jugement exemplaire ? J'avoue que je n'ai guère confiance en notre système judiciaire. Jusqu'à présent, il n'a pas fait preuve d'une grande fermeté, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, envers les tortionnaires d'animaux. Quoi qu'il en soit, je signe la pétition, même si je me prends à rêver d'une justice plus expéditive...


Sur le mur de l'asso qui a découvert cette pauvre âme et a mis fin a son supplice, j'ai lu des gens exiger les noms, demandant à faire justice eux même. Bien sûr l'asso a appelé au calme, surtout que des débordements pourraient compromettre l'action en justice. Mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de penser qu'un lynchage en règle serait bien plus éducatif pour les tortionnaires encore dans l'ombre.

----------


## superdogs

La gale ! ils prennent vraiment les gens pour des c...!

----------


## Liolia

??

Une maj? Je vais plus voir le post, ça me bouleverse trop

----------


## Cojo

pétition signée c'est ignoble qui sont les bêtes!!!!
pauvre Orca deux ans de souffrance parce que tu n'as pas eu des maitres digne de ce nom.
J'espère que justice sera faite pour que cela ne se reproduise plus.

----------


## France34

Etant donné qu'il n'avait que 2 ans, le véto aurait pu essayer de le soigner et de le sauver ( Sur Y-T on voit de tels cas miraculeusement guéris ) Dommage ! ::

----------


## Liolia

> Etant donné qu'il n'avait que 2 ans, le véto aurait pu essayer de le soigner et de le sauver ( Sur Y-T on voit de tels cas miraculeusement guéris ) Dommage !


Ils n'ont rien pu faire car son corps était déjà en état de décomposition.

----------


## Liolia

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/277122/ar...rdot-s-en-mele

----------


## France34

Si son corps était en décomposition avancée , il n'aurait pas pu se tenir debout dans la cage où il est en photo ; c'est la presse qui a mit ça pour faire du sensationnel ; je reconnais qu'il était en bien mauvais ètat, le pauvre ; que ces bourreaux soient maudits ! ::

----------


## Liolia

Il avait été brulé à l'acide 13 jours avant, et ses chairs avaient commencé à se décomposer, c'est le véto qui l'a dit a l'asso quand il a expliqué qu'il ne pouvait plus le sauver.

----------


## Cojo

Au vue de la photo je pense que les organes vitaux étaient touchés.Si rien n'a été fait pour le soigner hormis mettre fin à ses souffrances c'est que malheureusement c'était trop tard.
Mais juger son"propriétaire" pour un tel acte de cruauté ça ce n'est pas trop tard.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Tu es mon amour et mon chagrin, Orca...
Toi, la bonté même, petit frère de lumière, de toute mon âme, je te le cries:
 ton coeur bat dans mon coeur!...
Mon amour à jamais! Mon pauvre petit.



...Que ces êtres maléfiques satanistes aillent brûler en enfer puisqu'en ce bas monde de justice on ne parle pas! Mais dans mes larmes et la mâchoire serrée, je hurle, dans les larmes, et la rage de l'impuissance face à l'innommable, je vous maudit, du plus profond de mon être!
 vous qui n'avez d'humain que le nom, qui vous a créés? Ordures infinis.

Monstres, je vous honnis!!!
Attendez votre heure et vous ressentirez ce que vous aurez fait vivre à Orca, et là personne ne vous tendra la main, et c'est là que vous êtes attendus, dans l'horreur, la terreur, la douleur que vous engendrez, monstres insupportables, je vous maudis!
Ordures, je vous honnis!
Je suis hors de moi! C'est bien pour moi une colère légitime!!!
Vous n'arrivez pas à la cheville de qui est Orca, jamais, vous n'avez pas accès à cela, c'est pour cela que je vous honnis et que je vous combattrais jusqu'à la fin de mes jours.
Vous, vous, là, vous êtes ma guerre, les innommables.

----------


## nathalie2795

il y a un article dans la voix du nord ce chien souffrait d'une maladie de peau il aur

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ait vu un vétérinaire a trois reprises

- - - Mise à jour - - -

article paru ce jour 05/12

----------


## Cojo

Si Orca souffrait d'une maladie de peau il fallait le soigner essayer d'enrayer la maladie!
Et c'est en jetant de l'acide que solutionné son problème.Oui,on a envie de faire justice soit même quand on voit le résultat.
J'espère qu'ils n'en prendront pas d'autre.

----------


## Liolia

Je viens de lire un article qui parle de cette maladie. Franchement, j'espère de tout mon coeur que c'est le cas. Non pas que je trouve que Orca n'a pas souffert de manque de soin ou de manque d'hygiène, mais c'est bien moins choquant à mon sens que l'idée qu'il ait été aspergé d'acide.

A l'asso de nous donner des explications.

----------


## Kty94

http://www.20minutes.fr/faits_divers...ie-infectieuse

----------


## Liolia

Le plus sage aurait été d'attendre les résultats de l'autopsie. 

On en revient quand même aux moyens qui sont donnés aux assos pour le suivi des chiens, étant donné que Orca avait été adopté au refuge. Il devrait y avoir moyen en cas de problème de santé d'un chien qui a été pucé par une asso à l'origine, qu'une alerte lui soit envoyé, pour s'assurer des soins.

On en saura plus après l'autopsie, quoi qu'il en soit cette histoire est très triste pour Orca.

----------


## GADY

J'espère que tes bourreaux vont être condamnés à de la prison et amende (et ce n'est pas assez). Il faut faire comme aux Etats-Unis, toute cruauté envers un animal est considérée comme homicide volontaire (peine allant jusqu'à 7 ans de prison + amende). Donc, je souhaite le pire à tes assassins, mon beau toutou. REPOSES EN PAIX MAINTENANT (pétition signée, bien évidemment). Je viens également de signer à l'instant une pétition concernant un autre toutou, à TAHITI, pendu, dépecé et sûrement mangé.

----------


## nathalie2795

ceci dit même si son état était du a une maladie de peau ses conditions de vie restent indignes

les proprio ont donnés trois versions différentes enfin la s'il a vu un véto à trois reprises ils doivent avoir des preuves de ce qu'ils avancent

----------


## Petite Etoile

Un vétérinaire a tout de même diagnostiqué de l'acide sur son corps.
Acte criminel s'il en est.

----------


## Liolia

> Un vétérinaire a tout de même diagnostiqué de l'acide sur son corps.
> Acte criminel s'il en est.



Oui c'est ça qui est pas clair

----------


## Segusia52

Allez savoir ? Il y a comme ça des intellectuels qui pensent désinfecter une "maladie" de peau à l'acide. On a déjà vu le cas avec de l'eau de Javel contre les puces.

Quand j'ai vu sa photo en cage, j'ai cru voir un chien de combat. Dans d'autres cultures,bien plus pauvres, on se serait peut-être battu pour le soigner, car il voulait vivre.  Je pense à l'Inde ou des associations sans le sou font des merveilles avec pas grand chose sur des animaux dans un état épouvantable.

----------


## France34

Oui, Ségusia , c'est ce que je pense ; il y a des vétos qui ne se compliquent pas la vie ; ORCA est tombé sur l'un d'eux ; effectivement, il y a , en INDE , une association qui sauve des animaux en aussi mauvais état qu'ORCA ! Attendons les résultats de l'autopsie , mais je ne sais pas si nous saurons vraiment la vérité, un jour ! ::

----------


## Segusia52

Par exemple :

https://positivr.fr/animalaid-sauvetage-chien-inde/

Un miracle (difficile, mais ça finit très bien):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcfUdNfb808

----------


## France34

En effet cette association est très méritante et elle fait des miracles !

----------


## Liolia

Segusia j'y pensais justement a une desinfection ratée.

----------


## Petite Etoile

En tout cas, il a été sérieusement livré à lui-même au fond d'un jardin... dans son état... acide ou pas, 
il n'y pas eu assistance de la part de ces gens, même si dans la presse on parle de visites chez le vétérinaire!

 C'est tout de même une tierce personne qui a alerté la spa, qui ai vu de on état a déboulé sur place  et fait enlever Orca et un autre chien de la famille.

----------


## kukuss

Pétition signée !!!

----------


## aurore27

pétition signée et ptg

----------

